# Randy M's New Hat



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 29, 2017)

_Starting a poll about Randy's new look in his avatar picture._
_ I like the old look. How about you folk's ?_
_  **G**_


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

Do I get a vote?


----------



## David S (Mar 29, 2017)

Only if you loose the ball cap, Randy. 

David


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 29, 2017)

Gator, have you run out of things to do?  He heee heee.
Maybe we should send Randy a red hat with an IH logo on it just to spice things up a bit.        Geez, if I had known about this sooner I could have dropped it off personally, I just went through Stoughton yesterday.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 29, 2017)

_Randy,_
_Of course you get a vote._
_After all this is the Friendly Forum._
_**G**_


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe a nice Stetson. Then again, around my neck of the woods, a mans chapeau is no ones business but his own. Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

Terry got the hat , YUPP


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Gator, have you run out of things to do?  He heee heee.
> Maybe we should send Randy a red hat with an IH logo on it just to spice things up a bit.        Geez, if I had known about this sooner I could have dropped it off personally, I just went through Stoughton yesterday.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

grumpygator said:


> _Randy,_
> _Of course you get a vote._
> _After all this is the Friendly Forum._
> _**G**_



Hhmmmmmmmmmmmm, gonna have to broaden my definition of friendly.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

Make you guys a deal.

Someone send me a H-M hat and I'll model it for ya.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 29, 2017)

RandyM said:


>



Hmmmmm... it's a good thing that this is all in fun!!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 30, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Hmmmmm... it's a good thing that this is all in fun!!



Life's too short, you gotta have fun with it. A sense of humor is required. 

Hey Terry, give me a holler the next time you are in the neighborhood, maybe we can get together for some shop talk. Would love to meet ya.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 31, 2017)

I will do that, Randy. I'll even bring you a new red hat.  

Every once in a while I end up at the Edgerton Travel Plaza (BP truck stop) over night. The Pilot/Roadranger up at County Road N has very little parking and fills up way too fast.


----------

